
Alfred3 Workflow for Microsoft Todo - johandebeurs
https://github.com/johandebeurs/alfred-mstodo-workflow
======
johandebeurs
Sharing a basic Alfred3 workflow for Microsoft Todo for anyone migrating over
to ToDo as of Wunderlist's shutdown tomorrow. Alfred is my go-to for
controlling Mac and the efficiency of adding and searching tasks via the
workflow is something that I was going to miss with a move to another to-do
list, so I decided to make a fork of prior work here. PRs welcome!

